# ¿Cuál es el colmo de...?



## maicart

Hola,

En español tenemos bromas del tipo: "¿Cuál es *el colmo de*...?"

Ejemplo:

¿Cuál es *el colmo de* un fotógrafo? Tener un hijo negativo.

¿Existe un equivalente en alemán? Por ejemplo:

Was ist *die Höhe eines* Fotografen? Einen negativen Kind zu haben.


----------



## bwprius

Mir ist als mögliche Entsprechung eingefallen:

Was ist das Schlimmste, was einem Fotografen passieren kann? - Nun, dass er ein Negativ-Kind bekommt. (Oder so ähnlich.)

Ob das aber die Standardformel für eine bestimmte Art von Witzen ist, weiß ich nicht.

Bestätigt wird dies durch ein paar Google-Treffer, ein paar wenige ...


----------



## maicart

@bwprius Danke! Kann ich sagen:

Was ist das Schlimmste *für *einen Fotograf?


----------



## Tonerl

_*


maicart said:



Was ist das Schlimmste für einen Fotografen?

Click to expand...


esto es el colmo! *_
das ist doch der Gipfel 
Das ist doch die Höhe/der Hammer

_*esto es el colmo de los colmos de la impertinencia (el superlativo)*_
Das ist der absolute Gipfel der Unverschämtheit

_*Cuál es el colmo de los colmos?*_
_*Que un mudo le diga a un sordo que un ciego lo está mirando*_
Was ist der absolute Gipfel/der absolute Hammer ?
Wenn ein Stummer zu einem Tauben sagt, dass ein Blinder ihn ansieht.

_*Cuál es el colmo de la cigüeña?*_
_*que le echen la culpa de las cosas que hace la paloma *_
Was ist der Gipfel der Frechheit/Unverschämtheit für einen Storch ?
Was ist das Schlimmste für einen Storch ?
Wenn man ihm die Schuld für Dinge gibt, die eine Taube tut/ *etc.*


----------



## maicart

@Tonerl Gracias, no entiendo por qué se añade "en" a "Fotograf".

¿Debería añadirlo también en estas frases por ejemplo?

Warum kaufte er nichts für seinen Freund? o Warum kaufte er nichts für seinen Freund*en*?
Was ist das Schlimmste für einen Vampir? o Was ist das Schlimmste für einen Vampir*en*?
Was ist das Schlimmste für einen Geist? o Was ist das Schlimmste für einen Geist*en*?


----------



## Tonerl

maicart said:


> Warum kaufte er nichts für seinen Freund?
> Was ist das Schlimmste für einen Vampir?
> Was ist das Schlimmste für einen Geist?



_*nominativo : der Fotograf
plural : die Fotografen

genitivo : des Fotografen
plural : der Fotografen*_

_*dativo : dem Fotografen
plural : den Fotografen*_

_*acusativo : den Fotografen
plural : die Fotografen*_

_*Für "wen" ist es das Schlimmste : für einen Fotografen (acusativo)*_

_*Es gibt viele gute Gründe für einen Fotografen oder eine Fotografin zu kündigen
Warum man auf jeden Fall einen Fotografen heiraten sollte 
*_


----------

